# QBASIC and windows 2000



## johnhammond (Oct 16, 2001)

I have been gone for a while but im finally back, i just wanted to say hey before i jumped right in and asked about my problem. I recently joined the highschools computer programming team and we unfortunatly use QBASIC for our competitions. I am familiar with it because i used it before i upgraded to windows 2000 but when i upgraded i never bothered installing it cuz i had MatLAB and Visual Basic. I wanted to start useing it at home again for the practice so i busted out the good old windows 95 cd and copied the "Oldmsdos" folder to my computer. when i click to open Qbasic it opens fune but it stays in a very small window and none of the menues work, when i click on them nothing happens. Also when i click on exit the program it comes up with the "End Program" dialog box. I dont understand why we would do this because our schools computers also use Windows 2000 and they have no problems. Thanks alot for the help and i hope to see u around the forums.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

option #1 the easy way

alt+enter

option #2

ok here's what you do.

make sure you have qbasic.exe and qbasic.hlp

if you have a qbasic.pif shortcut file, delete it.

now double-click on the qbasic file and it will load in the stupid small window.

then right click on the title bar, left click on properties and in options, change the display options to full screen. I applied "to this screen only".

Then your mouse may freeze. that's ok. press esc a few times to clear the qbasic dialog box. then press alt to get to the file menu. The use the file menu to exit.

This will create a new pif shortcut and when you click on qbasic.exe, it will open in full screen and the mouse will work.

of course it doesn't always save the settings, even if you choose to save settings for future windows.

you can also adjust the window width on the layout tab.

so even if it doesn't save the settings, at least you can make it full screen each time. It will be annoying having to change it everytime, but it's not that bad.

here is more info

http://www.tek-tips.com/gviewthread.cfm/lev2/4/lev3/32/pid/314/qid/162847


----------



## johnhammond (Oct 16, 2001)

wow that was simple, i feel really smart now. but anyway thanks alot for the help shadow and ill see ya around


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

thanks and enjoy the game today!


----------

